# Steam Hotline



## ShAdOw2o2 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie die Steam Support Hotline lautet???? 

Danke!


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2008)

D: 0190 - 15 12 00
Ö: 0900 - 24 12 34

0,62/0,67 €/Min

laut Angaben auf der HL2 Packung


----------



## fiumpf (19. Februar 2008)

Worrel am 19.02.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> D: 0190 - 15 12 00





			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> 0190 teilweise auch als „Premium Rate“ genannt (am 31. Dezember 2005 ausgelaufen)


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2008)

fiumpf am 19.02.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.02.2008 20:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und das ist der Beweis: Lesen und Denken sind zwei verschiedene Tätigkeiten.


----------

